# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Vergessene Frauen

## WernerS

Diese Zeilen gingen mir unter die Haut:

http://www.prostata-sh.info/index.php/forum/show/id/79

Danke Wolfhard Frost.

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## Briele

Hallo in die Runde,

Ach, ich weiß nicht, es ist doch für jeden Angehörigen eines Kranken schwer. Man schwingt mit dem Befinden mit und weiß zugleich, dass dies keinem nützt. Es ist hart, tut oft weh, aber so ist halt das Leben.  Nach meiner Meinung ist es nicht so, dass das Schicksal von Frauen an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Männern  im Vergleich besonders krass wäre.  

Es gibt bestimmt Ausnahmen, aber in vielen Fällen haben die Betroffenen und ihre Frauen wenigstens nicht mehr schreckliche Sorgen um kleine, unversorgte Kinder, der Großteil ist in Rente, muß sich nicht Existenzsorgen machen. Ich will mir nicht vorstellen wie mir, auch meinem Mann wäre, wenn diese Sorgen hinzu kämen.

Ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich nicht, dass sich die Ärzte meines Mannes auch um mich kümmern. Das war anders, als das Team einer Palliativ-care Einrichtung in unser Leben kam, da wurde ich schon gefragt wie es mir geht. 
Aber mir war von Anfang an klar, dass ich für mich selbst sorgen muß. So wie auch meine Freundin, deren Mann einen Schlaganfall erlitten hat. Der Kummer, die Sorgen, die Ängste sind bei ihr nicht  anders als bei mir. 

Es gibt doch Hilfe und Unterstützung! Ein Anruf bei der Deutschen Krebshilfe und man bekommt sofort Adressen an die Hand für Einzelgespräche, für Selbsthilfegruppen. Wenn man gerne den Austausch in Foren hat, dann gibt es Krebsforen in denen sich Angehörige intensiver austauschen als in diesem.
Nur Mut!
Liebe Grüße von Briele

----------


## Mafred

Hallo an die Mitleser...ich schließe mich der Meinung von Briele voll an,auch hier im Forum sind einige Frauen die es ähnlich sehen und "stark" sind....es ist wahr " der Kummer, die Sorgen,die Ängste sind nicht anders als bei mir" 
Was würde es uns nutzen die Flinte selbst ins Korn zu werfen ? Unseren betroffenen Männern ist damit am wenigsten geholfen...
Gruß von mir , Mafred

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Mafred, hallo Briele,

ich bin in 2 SHG's häufig Ansprechpartner von Frauen, deren Partner betroffen ist. Die Charaktere und die Einstellungen der Frauen zeigen eine große Bandbreite. Deswegen bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass Wolfhard, der ja Leiter der SHG Bielefeld ist, aus seinen Erfahrungen heraus das Thema angeht.

Eure Einstellung kann ich voll unterstützen. Mir ging das ganze auch deswegen unter die Haut, weil ich im Moment den Zusammenbruch meiner Frau zusätzlich zu meiner schlechter werdenden Verfassung verarbeiten muss. 

Ich wünsche euch Beiden und natürlich Euren Männern alles Gute. 


WernerS

----------


## Briele

Hallo WernerS,

das tut mir leid - ich habe Dir eine p.N. geschrieben.

liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Mafred

Auch von mir nen "Drücker"......Schade das es euch beiden so ergeht, aber es geht wieder aufwärts,bloß nicht verzagen...
Gruß von mir ,Mafred

----------


## willho

An Briele,
ich kann diese Meinung nur teilweise teilen. Sicherlich hat jeder sein Schicksal zu tragen oder auch andere schwere Lasten. Sorry, aber ich finde es zu leger, einfach zu behaupten, viele seien in Rente und haben keine Sorgen mehr mit Kinder etc. Ich selbst bin zwar schon 60 und in Altersteilzeit-Passiv, habe aber noch eine 10 Jährige Tochter und 2 über 20. Alle noch in Ausbildung, Wachsen und sich Formen. Ebenso plagen auch uns existenzielle Sorgen. Meine Frau (jünger!) ist wegen aufopfernde HIlfe der palliativen Mutter gegenüber und meiner Wenigkeit seit 12 Monaten zuhause ohne Entgelt. Ich liebe meine Frau und nur durch meine Liebe ( und die ist auch durch den PCA in Mitleidenschaft - _nur erwähnt das kein Mann gerne und Frau schon gar nicht!!!!!_) schöpft sie Kraft, die sie wiederum an andere abgibt.    

Was nützt einer Frau die Unterstützung der Hotline, wenn sie lieber meine Zärtlichkeiten, Nähe und Wärme spüren würde? Ich bin unter DHB zur Zeit und schrieb schon an anderer Stelle, dass es mir nicht gut geht. Adressen haben wir genug, aber es gibt hier in unserer Region kaum Termine. 

Und ich finde, meine Frau übrigens auch, dieses Forum mehr als hilfreich und informativ, als jedes andere. Ein großes Lob an dieser Stelle. 

Ich erwarte von MEINEM Arzt, dass er bei den Gesprächen, die ich nur im Beisein meiner Frau führe, auch meine Frau voll und ganz akzeptiert. Es hat drei Ärzte gedauert bis wir den Richtigen fanden. Und wenn ich meine Frau damals nicht gehabt hätte und unzählige schwere Diskussionen, dann wäre ich in die Sackgasse gelaufen mit einem manipulierenden Arzt und unsere Ehe würde heute nicht mehr existieren!

Gruss
Rolf

----------


## Briele

Hallo Willho, Rolf,

Wie Du und Deine Frau bin auch ich der Meinung, dass dieses Forum erste Wahl bei Prostatakrebs ist. Ich schrieb, dass es Foren gibt, in denen der Austausch unter Angehörigen intensiver ist. Das ist etwas anderes.

Es tut mir leid, dass Ihr neben der Erkrankung viele andere Probleme zu stemmen habt und ich bin mir bewusst, dass Prostatakrebs auch jüngere trifft, bzw. das Alter nicht generell bedeutet, dass man finanziell abgesichert ist.  Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet, sondern nur dass meistens Ältere betroffen sind, die bereits Rente beziehen.

Im Grunde genommen war es  ja überflüssig meine Meinung zu solchen Themen kund zu tun, spiegeln sie doch immer die eigenen Erfahrungen wider und ja auch die Einstellung dazu, gar nicht zu sprechen von solchen Dingen, wie man z.B. Liebe definiert.  Da fühlt man sich angenommen wenn einer schreibt wie man selbst fühlt, und verärgert wenn es in die andere Richtung geht.

In meinem ersten Beitrag habe ich mich auf den eingestellten Link bezogen, und bin, gerade eben heimgekommen von einem Treffen Angehöriger Krebskranker , nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass die Frauen von an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Männern nicht ärmer dran sind, als andere.


Bei wichtigen Arztterminen möchte mein Mann dass ich ihn begleite und ich fühle mich immer akzeptiert, sogar willkommen. Da haben wir vermutlich von Anfang an mehr Glück gehabt. Aber anscheinend fehlt mir die Vorstellung darüber was seine Ärzte für mich tun könnten - und dies wird ja in dem eingestellten Link irgendwie eingefordert. 

Weil wir hier im Angehörigen-Forum schreiben, erlaube ich mir noch ein paar Gedanken aufzuschreiben:
Als meine Mutter am Ende ihrer schweren Krebserkrankung im Krankenhaus lag, sah ich auch jeden Abend Bilder vom Kosovokrieg im Fernsehen. Sah, wie Menschen ihre alten, kranken Angehörigen in einer Karre in ein sumpfiges Feld schoben weil sie dort in Sicherheit waren und dachte, dass bei all unserem Leid und Kummer, Mama in einem Bett liegt, das auch 5mal am Tag frisch überzogen wird wenn es denn sein muß. Daß alles für sie gemacht wird, sie alles erhält was nur möglich ist. Und dass das alles überhaupt nicht selbstverständlich ist, sondern einfach ein Glück ist, dass wir in dieser Zeit, in diesem Eckchen der Welt leben. 

Nun kann man sagen, was ist schon Glück? Mit etwas Glück hätte sie ohne Krebs noch gut und gerne 15 Jahre leben können. Und mein Mann hatte nicht das Glück sein Rentenalter unbeschwert leben zu können, aber er hat das Glück nun schon fast 16 Jahre mit dem Krebs zu leben und ich (auch er) finde, dass er glücklich sein kann mich an seiner Seite zu haben. Es gibt durchaus Momente in denen ich mich ein wenig bang frage, was mach ich denn wenn es mich erwischt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist ja groß.

Dann denke ich an eine junge Frau, die ich einige Zeit begleitet, ihr geholfen habe. Sie war alleinstehend, hatte ein kleines Kind, weit und breit keine Angehörigen, kein Geld und da war niemand der sich um sie kümmerte wenn sie von der Chemotherapie heim kam. 

Aber jetzt hör ich auf. Verzeiht mir den ausufernden Beitrag..

Willho, ich wünsche Dir, Deiner Frau, Deiner Familie alles erdenklich Gute.
Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## dillinger

Zitat von Briele:

"..Dann denke ich an eine junge Frau, die ich einige Zeit begleitet, ihr  geholfen habe. Sie war alleinstehend, hatte ein kleines Kind, weit und  breit keine Angehörigen, kein Geld und da war niemand der sich um sie  kümmerte wenn sie von der Chemotherapie heim kam.
.."

Sehr bewegend, Briele.. es gibt doch noch Engel auf dieser Welt!

hochachtungsvoll (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), dillinger

----------


## Briele

Hallo Dillinger,

Gestern wollte ich mich gleich artig für das Kompliment bedanken und jeden Gedanken an Engel in Verbindung mit meiner Person weit von mir weisen.

Dann habe ich ein wenig über Engel meditiert. Mir in Erinnerung gerufen wann ich einen herbei gesehnt habe und ja, da kam dann oft ein Mensch des Weges und hat mir geholfen, mir unter die Arme gegriffen, mir zugehört, mir ein Lächeln geschenkt. Wahrscheinlich ist es so, dass wir manchmal einander so etwas wie ein Engel sein können, das wird bei Dir nicht anders sein.

In einer Phase meines Lebens hatte ich das Gefühl es gleich mit zwei Engeln zu tun zu haben und das sehe ich immer noch so. Als mein Mann die Krebsdiagnose erhielt, er bald darauf operiert wurde, stand meine Mutter am Anfang ihrer Chemotherapie. Zwischen den beiden, mir so lieben und wichtigen Menschen, lagen 1000 Kilometer. Ich bin die Strecke ganz oft gefahren. War ich bei dem einen, hatte ich das Gefühl doch eigentlich beim anderen sein zu müssen. Und beide versicherten mir immer, dass ich alles richtig mache, es gar nicht besser sein könnte. Das hat mir wahnsinnig viel bedeutet, das werde ich nie vergessen. 

Alles Gute für Dich und liebe Grüße von
Briele - die sich für Deine Zeilen bedankt.

----------


## Mafred

unser Wunschzettel ist kurz....der Glaube,die Hoffnung daran aber groß , einige Jahre mehr mit unseren Männern , mehr als Ärzte meinen......
*FROHE WEIHNACHT für euch alle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Mafred*

----------


## Briele

Liebe Mafred,

ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles erdenklich Gute, das wünsche ich Dir und allen hier von Herzen!

Briele

----------

